# New ski boot liners



## John9 (May 5, 2019)

My left foot has a higher instep.I found wearing the liner only, the elastic strap over the instep causes too much pressure. I don't see how It can be stretched since it's elastic. Does anyone see a problem cutting the strap about hAlf way to relieve the pressure?


----------



## Not Sure (May 5, 2019)

I would break them in before trying to alter them . Off season walk around for a while . Removing the elastic may not be enough you may have to remove some material . Or you could stretch the shell with a heat gun and one of these 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/CHERNE-3-in-Single-Size-Test-Ball-Plug-270032/100160348

They make extension hoses if you cant get the air chuck on the fitting


----------



## John9 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It is slowly breaking in. It's just frustrating since the right one is perfect. Been a very long time since I had to break in new boots.


----------



## John9 (May 7, 2019)

I cut the elestic strap over the instep,  so glad I did. Now the instep pressure is gone. The only function of that strap was to hold the tongue behind the shell when putting on the boot, no issue simply doing it without it. Now all I need is the liner pushed out for the big toe,  left toe is just enough longer than the right to get pushed and go numb, easy fix.


----------

